# Azureus not eating



## Santy1129 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, sorry to post here, but I do not know how to start a new post, if somebody can help me with that, would be great.
I just got my frog last week, she is an azureus, but she is not eating the fruit flies at all.
I am not new at this, I had 8 frogs before 4 years ago, and I know they are not shy and they always ready for food.
The temperature is 22 and the humidity is 90 somebody can give me any idea of what it is happening, I know when they are very fat they can stay without eating for a couple of days, or she is just adjusting to the new home.
Thanks.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Dart frog spitting out Fruit flies and getting skinny!*

it might be helpful if you would indicate the age of frog, size of tank...how much cover/hide places are there...take a small piece of banana and place somewhat near a hide and distribute a reasonable number of dusted fruit flies--maybe the smaller ones (melanogaster) without wings so they are easier to catch. The FFs will tend to stay around the banana, so perhaps that will help the frog, and you to observe....


----------



## Santy1129 (Dec 21, 2014)

My frog is juvenile idk how old she/he is
The tank is 10 gallons
She/he has some spots underneath the plants where she usually hide


----------



## Santy1129 (Dec 21, 2014)

This is my azureus


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have split this off into its own thread.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you have split "what" off to its own thread?? No comprendo...


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

The ops question was asked in another thread. Tom moved it here as to not get off that threads topic.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

I don't see any leaves on the substrate for the frog to use for cover.
Also, as you can see in the water dish the substrate sticks to the frog and washes off in the water dish. 

Frogs take time to adjust to a new home your tank looks like the lighting is quite bright. Frogs tend to be extra shy in well lit tanks unless plenty of shaded cover is provided. A thick layer of leaves provides cover over the entire bottom of the tank.


----------



## Santy1129 (Dec 21, 2014)

I will try that
Thank you very much.


----------

